# An Artist's Question



## benjglaser (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I'm not sure if this is the right thread to post in, but I'm an artist from New Zealand. I have been trying to find some sort of soluble luminous material, that can be mixed with water to create a very bright light, but I've had no luck so far! If anyone has any ideas that would be much appreciated, and I would even credit you on the artwork 

Thanks alot,

Benji


----------



## LGT (Jun 10, 2012)

Can't even remotely answer this question. But I'd really like to see some of your creations.


----------



## EZO (Jun 10, 2012)

Do you mean luminous water soluble paint, as in fluorescent, or glow in the dark?


----------



## Tegan's Dad (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm not sure if this would work with paint, but there's a product called "pearl swirl" that you can probably find on a science teaching website like steve spangler. I've used it to look at water currents before. It's the same stuff they put in shampoo to give it the "pearly" effect.

This is assuming you will be shining a light on the art and looking at the reflection. It won't give a huge reflection, but will add an interesting texture. Let me know if you try it and it works!


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jun 11, 2012)

benjglaser said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> some sort of soluble luminous material, that can be mixed with water to create a very bright light
> 
> Benji



Sadly, there are very few materials that will emit light like this. The closest you are likely to get is a non-clumping Glow-in-the-dark or fluorescent powder under trick lights to make it glow. I suggest royal blue LEDs under a clear container with the stuff in it. UV sources bright enough to make fluorescence impressive are quite dangerous.

Also you could use the container - a bright light and a milky fluid can seem to glow, but it's not quite what you're looking for. All glows and fluorescences are pretty dim compared to even room lighting. The glows on my high-power light glimmer green for a few seconds after a charge in office lighting, then they dim down.

short version: I say you'll have to use tricks, because no such material is known to me.


----------



## Ken_McE (Jun 20, 2012)

Not many options.

1.) Chemiluminescence

Saw open a bunch of glow tubes and dump them in before every display. Would need experimentation. Probably not that bright under normal lighting conditions.

2.) Cherenkov radiation.

Only available in blue, not normally available to civilians, price and safety issues.

3.) Electrical.

I assume your art has some kind of basin or container for the water? There is a phenomenon called "Total Internal Reflection" where you can put light into one part of a body of water and have it travel around to other parts of the water

Reference:

"http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KxWfuGQvdg"

Perhaps you could harness this for your needs?


----------



## thumblessprimate (Jul 23, 2012)

How about jelly fish as seen in my link? See also this link. I think the color is limited to a few different shades.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jul 23, 2012)

Ken_McE said:


> price and safety issues.



Heck, I'd like to encapsulate phosophor particles, float them in a mercury fountain, and hook an AC inverter up to it. That would look neat.


----------

